# South for Christmas



## Steveboy (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm a widower fulltimer + small dog and thinking about being in Portugal, Spain or Morocco for Christmas. I fancy being with others over the festive season. Are there such get togethers or are there sites where m/homers meet for the festive season etc?


----------



## julie1 (Sep 21, 2009)

Hiya
Have you seen the last post in Solo Motorhoming forum by AndrewBall1000. 
It might be of interest to you.
Best of Luck
Julie


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Although We [Sylvia & I] go away quite often in the van, she is not too keen on going down to Spain for 2 or 3 months winter time . . our friends are 'snowbirds' & go down for 4 or so months every year; I drove down on my own last year to meet up with them on a campsite & enjoyed it - I'm thinking of going again later on this year or early next [January - if the weather isn't too bad] - once there Its easy to intergrate into the local campsite way of life & enjoy the milder climate - its just the 5 or 6 days driving on ones own that is a pain - travelling 'in convoy' & knowing there is a little bit of [mental] security being with others makes it not quite so daunting . . I've no fixed start date in mind as yet
Vic


----------

